

Quantum Python: Animating the Schrodinger Equation - MichaelAO
https://jakevdp.github.io/blog/2012/09/05/quantum-python/

======
theophrastus
Very impressive! I've never seen the dual Fourier synthesis so clearly
explained. (i always felt that if you can 'explain' it to a computer; you
ought to be able to explain it to an attentive science student)

I couldn't get the animation to work in firefox. It was something to do with
flash problems. With the help of wget I was able to directly download the mp4
file and it's very nice indeed - well done!

